# Show off your costumed Skeletons



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been having some trouble outfitting the skeletons I bought last year. Right now trying to pull together some circus/carnival performer outfits. It's been hit or miss with dressing them and liking how the clothes look on them. I would _love_ to see any pics you guys have of skeletons you've dressed. Plus feel free to share any tips on fitting the clothes to their bodies, particularly when they need some filling out. Tops aren't as much of a problem as fitting and supporting leg coverings particularly around the waist where the skeletons don't really have one!

Here's what I've come up with so far. I had no luck finding a tux for my magician so will be updating a black suit jacket by adding some satin on the lapel and maybe some of those rinestone appliques of stars to the jacket. The jacket had good lines for turning into a tux and was happy with the Goodwill price. I probably should have picked up a red or white jacket for some color punch instead but didn't think about it at the time. I also found a few dresses that kind of said "magician assistant" or whatever. BTW I've actually seen some great looking junior dresses at ROSS on summer sale/clearance some around $10 that would fit the bill of being showy. Recently I found some inexpensive sequined sleeveless, scoop neck tops at ROSS that I thought would look great for my acrobatic performers. Love the glittery look for the circus theme but the neckline looked kind of bad so returned them. On another note, I've had luck finding flannel shirts and overalls from GW that I'll be able to use for a zombie farm scene one year. Best time to look for overalls in my area is way before halloween, when they seem to disappear. Women's bib coveralls seem to fit well.

So where do you guys find your prop costumes? Do you tend to use halloween costumes or go for creating our own from regular clothing? Has anyone made the effort to make outfits for your props (like sew from scratch)?


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

For my butler I used a child's tux costume. Being a zombie, I "roughed" it up pretty good. It cost me $20 on line.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

My mom sewed these pants for my snake charmer and the vest is a child's vest turned inside out to the shiny side. I bought a long lavender dress this weekend for my sword swallower and some high heels. I always check the "smalls" first at good will and such and if i find something in a bigger size it cut down to fit and hot glue the crap out of it. 
This was a women's blouse and i just cut the sleeves and made it smaller in the back to fit more like a vest. I added white pants to it and just gathered the sides together with a pin and then glued them to fit. 
I will try to get a pic of the sword swallower.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Child-size clothing or costumes has worked well on my 4-ft. skellies:









As you can see, I also had problems with the waist - just used safety pins to hold them on:









This year they will be pirates, so I have been collecting regular clothes at yard sales (lots of striped shirts, and puffy blouses) to go with a couple pirate dresses I already had. I am really not sure how it all will work out.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

By the way, Offmymeds, I think the snake charmer turned out perfect!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Offmymeds and Paint It Black, great photos of your props, great looking props as well, and thanks for posting them. I think male props are easier to dress. I noticed that the wedding dress on your female, PIB, has a netting at the neck and I think the dress looks really good on her. Seems to help avoid making her too boney.

I just came back from ROSS. Ended up finding a terrific dress for my bearded lady while doing the return, although it's a halter dress. Just put it on one of the skeletons and not crazy about seeing all the breast bone/ribs on my skelly. Maybe I should try adding some netting, large "diamond" necklace or a boa around the neck to distract from the bones. Planning on using long white gloves on her as well. After my scoop neck top return I should have avoided the halter dress but just loved it for the carnival prop and it's in a yellow and I think it will show up better at night with lighting. I have a black wig picked out to order and still need to find a black beard but I think the hair color will work well with the dress color. Right now I'm waiting for a sale on costume/wigs before I order it. I'm trying to make conscious decisions on selecting different colors to use for my props to add variety. I seem to gravitate towards black and dark colors and I'm afraid they will blend in with the darkness of the night. You guys did a great job with your costuming BTW. I'll remember the kids vest for the future. That worked out perfectly. I have yet to think about any footwear for my skeletons. Hoping to get by without any.

I checked out Joann Fabrics and Michaels today hoping to find rinestone appliques that I liked for adding to my magician "tux" but no luck. like to try out stickons if I can find them. Suppose I could use glitter or some other fabric paint to make the designs if it comes down to the wire. But would rather do something that could be changed out later on for repurposing the tux.

I too am looking forward to seeing the sword-swallower. I'm planning one for my theme as well but mine will be a male. Curious to see how you approach your lady OMM. I think the Coney Island beer I bought last year from BevMo had a female sword-swallower on the label and might go well with your display!

If anyone else reading this thread has photos to share, please post them. Love seeing all the skeleton costumes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I played around with the yellow dress a bit more and if I shorten the halter strap some it lays better on her torso. BTW this dress was a Juniors 9/10 and I'm using it on the 5-foot Walgreens Skeleton. The dress zipped up nicely and if my lady had a little more on top, she'd fill out the top part of the dress better. But not bad after adjusting the strap.

Is any else adding wigs?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks PIB & Ghost! 

I finished my sword swallower


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ROTFL. Guess the lovely lady in lavender has a workman's comp claim! I didn't expect to see the mishap so you really had me chuckling there.. That's great. Nice job on the mouth and I like the earrings and the whisps of long hair on her. I think that neckline on her works well, quite flattering for someone her age. Haha


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Ghost, yeah, she kindof sucked at her job! I was pretty pleased with her for a $5.00 prop. She has real purty silver heels on too. I was debating on jacking her dress up a little........maybe some tears, dirt or something. She looks a little clean for being dead for so long! LOL


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are a few from our Boo Bash over the years:

Haunted Luau:




























Staked out vampire:










Toxic waste one year, as a one time use, later the same guy was changed to pirate in crows nest:





































There are others too.

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wolfbeard, you have a knack for making your skeletons look great in every scene. I have always loved your rotisserie scene in front of the fireplace.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love all these! I too have been debating how to dress my walgreens skelly for my circus theme. I thought I might go with trapeze or high wire, get a sparkly bodysuit on her and feathered headdress. That doesnt go with my circus of clown theme though, so Im still hesitant. :/ Looking for ideas too.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> I love all these! I too have been debating how to dress my walgreens skelly for my circus theme. I thought I might go with trapeze or *high wire*, get a sparkly bodysuit on her and feathered headdress. That doesnt go with my circus of clown theme though, so Im still hesitant. :/ Looking for ideas too.


Here is a shot showing how we did our tight rope walker. We had a spot light on it, so the supports and wires did not show. I used hot glue to hold the joints in place. At night, with the spot light it was an effective scene. This shot with flash shows the ungly truth of How to do it. Just food for thought.










Eric


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Of course those go with your circus theme! That will look great.


----------

